
Google Translate adds Latin - paulgerhardt
http://googletranslate.blogspot.com/2010/10/veni-vidi-verba-verti.html
======
paulgerhardt

        lorem ipsum dolor
    

translates to "Hello World!"

    
    
        qui dolorem ipsum, quia dolor sit amet, consectetur
    

translates correctly.

